# 5 yr old Percheron/Friesian Mare...possible dressage prospect?



## AlbertaGirl (Jan 22, 2013)

This is Belle, my 5 yr old Percheron/Friesian mare. She's about 18 hands. Any comments as to her potential dressage confirmation? There are some big dressage movers that are draft crosses but I'm really not sure because their stamina doesn't seem like it could hold up for higher levels. She's filled out really nicely and considerin her breeding I feel like she's fairly well put together and not hugely drafty...opinions?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I just wanted to say.... she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Also wanted to say she is gorgeous and am curious to hear what others say! She looks fine to me, but I'm not the best confo expert and have no clue what to look for in dressage....


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you have any other photos? I'm no dressage guru... Yet! But she looks nice. Nice shoulder, her back is a little long. She is standing under herself... Looks sickle hocked but overall not bad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She appears pigeon breasted and, typical of draft breeds, her root of neck is low (note the base of her neck against the point of shoulder). She has a low point of shoulder and low angle from point of shoulder to point of elbow. Her shoulder itself lays back nicely although it may be a tiny bit steep. 

Her couping is a bit long and weak. She is sickle hocked and stands with her hind feet under herself. 

All in all she has great bone (due to the draft horse) and her neck ties in well to her withers. 

Do dressage. She might do well to level 2-3 but probably won't be stellar at the higher levels. Still, train her. See what she can do. As she reaches higher levels, her coupling may inhibit her as well as her over all draft horse breeding and lower neck set. Still, she is the horse you have, so go for it.

My first horse had less than perfect conformation and I still took him to higher levels. He never would have won at those levels, but he did them to the best of his capability. Had a lot of fun with that horse. You can do the same with yours.


----------



## AlbertaGirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your commets.
I have a couple questions... 1. What is sickle hocked? 2.Is coupling simply her overall length?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

basically OP, she looks a lot like her draft horse parentage. sickle hock is excessive angulation of the hock joint (in horses a conformation fault, in drafts it's desirable I.E. shires, as back in the day it used to be thought to aid in a draft horses capacity to pull) and coupling is the area behind the last rib and in front of a vertical line dropped from the point of hip. Horses with excessive coupling tend to have an adequate back size but long/weak loin which hollows their back and can lead to back problems if the horse has a chronic hollow back. This could also make it harder for a horse to successfully 'drive' with it's hind quarters.

I like her though, and agree you should give it a go with her. Good luck with your mare.


----------



## AlbertaGirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> basically OP, she looks a lot like her draft horse parentage. sickle hock is excessive angulation of the hock joint (in horses a conformation fault, in drafts it's desirable I.E. shires, as back in the day it used to be thought to aid in a draft horses capacity to pull) and coupling is the area behind the last rib and in front of a vertical line dropped from the point of hip. Horses with excessive coupling tend to have an adequate back size but long/weak loin which hollows their back and can lead to back problems if the horse has a chronic hollow back. This could also make it harder for a horse to successfully 'drive' with it's hind quarters.
> 
> I like her though, and agree you should give it a go with her. Good luck with your mare.


Oh interesting! Thanks a lot for the information, definitely good to know!


----------



## smelmel (May 28, 2013)

She`s very cute, my mare is of the same crossing. If you`re not looking to some serious showing she would make a good prospect. The only thing i would be worried about is her shoulder angle is pretty upright which won`t allow for much extension, i would suspect she has a bit more percheron than friesian or an even cross of the two. All i know is you better be tall or have some spurs cause if your 5`2 like me it can be a real pain with the big mares! goodluck!


----------

